# Duty Costs into Australia



## 4692S (Apr 2, 2008)

So I leave for Sydney on Friday for 5 weeks, hopefully finding a condo or apt that I like. In any event, it should be a good time no matter what. 

However, I'm wondering about the tobacco issue and duty. I know the limit is 250 cigarettes, but what is the duty charge for anything beyond that number? I'm sure cigarettes are more expensive in Australia than North America, so I'd prefer to bring my own, but it all depends on what they charge for duty. 

The US doesn't seem to care how many cartons I bring back from Europe, but that could be the mood of the customs officers.

I'm basing out of Newtown for starters, but I'm sure I'll end up all over the city by trip's end. $700 monthly for a rental car is insanely cheap!

Thanks-
Steve


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Steve, 

This website has info duty but I still couldn't see what the charges are so it may be worth contacting them to check. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I do not know what Ciggs cost in your current location but in Australia it is 7 to 10 A$ for a pack of 20/25 Ciggs. (Depending on the brand) and here in India they cost 80 Indian Rupees which is 2A$ for a pack of 20. Marlborough Lights & Davidoff costs close to 90 Indian Rupee per pack (of 20) which is much cheaper than the 7A$ mark.


----------



## RedRose (May 14, 2008)

Hi anj1976

I am from india and will be arriving in perth next week what you suggest to ship from india to bring with us from india .

Its better to buy from india and ship or buy from perth like fridge, TV, Washing machine etc. and how much is the custom duty over there?

Regards,

RedRose


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

RedRose said:


> Hi anj1976
> 
> I am from india and will be arriving in perth next week what you suggest to ship from india to bring with us from india .
> 
> ...


Hi RedRose,
I am still in the process stage. I am too far from being there, say another year or so. But I believe it is better to buy the electronics form there. Reason being, the voltage there is higher there than that in India and the cost involved in shipping your electronics would be as much as buying there. The TV wont be working there since there is difference in the bandswidth etc.

I tried fining out the air freight charges of approximately 30 kgs and they said it would be close to 25,000. I think shipping would be slightly cheaper but again it may take close to 3-4 months for it to be delivered there. I dont think it is worth the effort.

I plan to carry clothes, utensils, a pressure cooker(which is a must with lots of extra rubber and whistle ad other parts that are changed often), shoes and the daily items. Nothing more. and ofcourse linen only if it is new and worth carrying. I dont think you should carry too much since the extra baggage charges are too high.

I wish you luck. And do let me know how the move went. 

Anj
PS. Which part of India are you form? and on what visa are you moving there? What profession etc.


----------



## san9 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi anj1976
I was searching for freight rates and landed on this post which is posted in 2008. So i am sure you must be there now in Perth and having an idea of shipping or carrying your stuff . Can I have the idea about getting things from India and will it be better to Ship or via Air ? What should be kept in mind while bringing our stuff ? What are the things which are completely restricted ?Can I have a comprehensive list of things that can be brought from India to Perth and if you know any company or agent who does this from India(Delhi) to Perth and are good in their service. I do not intend to bring furniture ,TV ,fridge ,washing machine but other day to day things .Also wish to know if we can carry spices,daal and other packed eatables for the initial 2-3 weeks?

San.


----------



## xklusiv (Jun 16, 2010)

Australia's custom laws are very strict. Usually you can not bring in dairy products and meat. others are quite standard. if you want to bring you belongings, its advisable to use SEA freight as the cost is much cheaper.

For Forwarding agent in perth, i think its best to contact your local agents, see if they have any representative in Perth, and go from there.

Foods are quite difficult to bring in to australia. Good Luck


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

san9 said:


> Hi anj1976
> I was searching for freight rates and landed on this post which is posted in 2008. So i am sure you must be there now in Perth and having an idea of shipping or carrying your stuff . Can I have the idea about getting things from India and will it be better to Ship or via Air ? What should be kept in mind while bringing our stuff ? What are the things which are completely restricted ?Can I have a comprehensive list of things that can be brought from India to Perth and if you know any company or agent who does this from India(Delhi) to Perth and are good in their service. I do not intend to bring furniture ,TV ,fridge ,washing machine but other day to day things .Also wish to know if we can carry spices,daal and other packed eatables for the initial 2-3 weeks?
> 
> San.


Hi San,

Did you finally shipped your items by Air or Sea??

I am planning to ship my items from Bangalore to Sydney. Can you share me your experience??

Regards
Cooldude


----------



## vasudevanss (Apr 3, 2011)

cooldude said:


> Hi San,
> 
> Did you finally shipped your items by Air or Sea??
> 
> ...


Cooldude, I am also planning a shift to sydney in about a month's time. Was wondering if we can combine and get a container... Am keen to shift some stuff cos they were bought just recently and dont want to resell at rock bottom costs.. and ofcourse these items are pretty expensive by themselves.. mainly my t.v. the rest are fine and have a long life by themselves so can come back and use them...

Let me know what you think.

regards,

vasu


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

vasudevanss said:


> Cooldude, I am also planning a shift to sydney in about a month's time. Was wondering if we can combine and get a container... Am keen to shift some stuff cos they were bought just recently and dont want to resell at rock bottom costs.. and ofcourse these items are pretty expensive by themselves.. mainly my t.v. the rest are fine and have a long life by themselves so can come back and use them...
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Hi Vasu,

You are 2 days late. My items are packed and are on the way. Let me know if you need any other help.

Regards,
Cooldude


----------



## vishuguli (Feb 10, 2011)

*Hi Cooldude,*



cooldude said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> You are 2 days late. My items are packed and are on the way. Let me know if you need any other help.
> 
> ...


Hi Cooldude,

Can you please let me know how did you ship your stuff? and through whom?
May i request you to give me the details like is it by India post, or through agent and their contact details.

Thank you in advance,


Vishweshwar


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

vishuguli said:


> Hi Cooldude,
> 
> Can you please let me know how did you ship your stuff? and through whom?
> May i request you to give me the details like is it by India post, or through agent and their contact details.
> ...


Hi,

I have used ALLIED LEMUIR-INDIA for my move. Visit their web site and send your inquiry on their contact us page. There are prompt and very professional. Goodluck.

Though I have not yet received my cargo but my previous experience and till now experience is good.

PM me if you need any more info.

Regards,
Cooldude


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

> However, I'm wondering about the tobacco issue and duty. I know the limit is 250 cigarettes, but what is the duty charge for anything beyond that number? I'm sure cigarettes are more expensive in Australia than North America, so I'd prefer to bring my own, but it all depends on what they charge for duty.


The limit on cigarettes is 250 "sticks"

The duty and tax beyond that is a very complicated calculation.

The tax on cigarettes is AU$ 0.3277 per stick (federal excise), plus 10% GST.

If you bring in more than 250 cigarettes, you will be charged duty on the entire lot, not just the difference between the 250 and the quantity carried.

So if you carry 300 cigarettes, you'll be liable to a duty charge of :

(Cost of cigarettes) + (no. of cigarettes x 0.3277) + (GST $ 10% of sum total of cost and duty)

Don't try sneaking in, because a false declaration can land u in serious trouble with customs.



anj1976 said:


> I do not know what Ciggs cost in your current location but in Australia it is 7 to 10 A$ for a pack of 20/25 Ciggs.


Underestimate there mate. My friend smokes, and from what he's told me, the average cost is A$15 per pack, not 7-10.

There was an increase in tobacco excise last year.


----------



## vishuguli (Feb 10, 2011)

*Hi Cooldude,*



cooldude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have used ALLIED LEMUIR-INDIA for my move. Visit their web site and send your inquiry on their contact us page. There are prompt and very professional. Goodluck.
> 
> ...



Thank you Cooldude .
Sure i will let you know if need any further information.

Thanks,

Vishuguli


----------

